# Saturday night TV...



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Dark nights are upon us, not going out so looking at the TV schedule..

X-Factor or Strictly come dancing...... Shocking...

Kill me now....

Off to rummage through a pile of DVD's to hopefully find something..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Harry Hilll is a Saturday night life saver!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I no how you feel, they have it al the wrong way round if you ask me. Good stuff in summer when your out and **** in winter!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to watch some Only fools and horses later:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Reality/celeb shows just do my head in.

Result...

Mock the week, too hot for TV2... That'll dooo for me..


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

harry hill, thats all worth watchin tonight


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

www.documentaryheaven.com if you get bored guys. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't mind gawking at Tulisa (and the little blonde hottie if I'm honest) whilst swmbo is watching xfactor and I'm browsing on here.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

bigmc said:


> I don't mind gawking at Tulisa (and the little blonde hottie if I'm honest) whilst swmbo is watching xfactor and I'm browsing on here.


^ amen to that. Although, ogling Cheryl Cole the other night, Tulisa isn't REALLY in the same category (personal opinion off course).


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Harry Hill is hilarious... xFactor on now, hence why I'm on the laptop!!!

It don't finish till 10pm either


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ^ amen to that. Although, ogling Cheryl Cole the other night, Tulisa isn't REALLY in the same category (personal opinion off course).


Cheryl Tweedy is simply stunning:argie::argie:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

ross said:


> cheryl tweedy is simply stunning:argie::argie:


+1...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> Cheryl Tweedy is simply stunning:argie::argie:


She's nice but she needs a wash and a bag of chips though, prefer Tulisa.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> She's nice but she needs a wash and a bag of chips though, prefer Tulisa.


You wouldn't chuck her out of bed for farting though would ya???


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book

:thumb:

:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DampDog said:


> You wouldn't chuck her out of bed for farting though would ya???


I'd tie her to the bed :lol:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Wouldn't touch her with yours ... let alone mine. (Not quite as bad but same camp as Jordan IMHO) (Waits patiently to get slagged to death)
Danni Minogue though would make me forget I am married!!
Ming the considered


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DampDog said:


> You wouldn't chuck her out of bed for farting though would ya???


It depends if she could fart with my chopper up her hoop...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Ming said:


> Wouldn't touch her with yours ... let alone mine. (Not quite as bad but same camp as Jordan IMHO) (Waits patiently to get slagged to death)
> Danni Minogue though would make me forget I am married!!
> Ming the considered


Rofl... Ming the "Should have gone to spec savers"...:lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ming said:


> Wouldn't touch her with yours ... let alone mine. (Not quite as bad but same camp as Jordan IMHO) (*Waits patiently to get slagged to death*)
> Danni Minogue though would make me forget I am married!!
> Ming the considered


I think you know what you have done wrong, we do not need to point it out to you...

Jody the disappointed in you


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I don't mind gawking at Tulisa (and the little blonde hottie if I'm honest) whilst swmbo is watching xfactor and I'm browsing on here.


the 16 year old? not bad eh? :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ksm1985 said:


> the 16 year old? not bad eh? :lol:


Yeah the one that opened, well worth a poke imho.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Yeah the one that opened, well worth a poke imho.


Sturdy set of pins too :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

McClane said:


> Sturdy set of pins too :argie:


Hard to beat a nice pair of legs:thumb:


----------

